#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  PA-MARKT 2003

## Merijndj

Beste medeforummers,

Er is weer een PA-markt op 29 maart 2003,

mijn vraag:
Wie gaat (ook) naar de PA-markt?

Zie ook

http://www.pa-markt.nl/

groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## speakerfreak

mja, kben nog nooit geweest, dit keer ga ik er dus ook hoogst verschijnlijk heen..... is kijken of hetdaar een beetje leuk is

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## LJ Max

ik ga dit jaar voor de eerste keer <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## Rv

Ik ga zeker terug ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Music Power

Ik ga dit jaar ook maar weers een kijkje nemen daaro. Afgelopen jaren wast in ieder geval wel leuk om te zien

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Powerlight TD

29 maart is op mijn verjaardag!

Als ik ga kan ik meteen even trakteren! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## Dave

Ik zal trachten deze keer te komen, vorig jaar is er bij ingeschoten.

----------


## FiëstaLj

wij komen waarschijnlijk met een mannetje of 3... niet zozeer om wat te kopen... maar meer om leuke zooi te bekijken...

misschien een idee om rond het middaguur ergens af te spreken met wat mensen ??



Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## DJ Pim

ik ga voor de 3e keer!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## _Jasper

Ook wij zullen er dit jaar weer een kijkje nemen!

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:misschien een idee om rond het middaguur ergens af te spreken met wat mensen ??



Dat bedacht ik me nu net ook........

Misschien een idee voor een forum-meeting<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

p.s. ik weet nog niet helemaal of ik ga omdat ik nog niet zoveel uit te geven heb<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## pro`d`user

ik ga ook...
genoeg geld <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> maar ben niet echt naar iets op zoek, als ik wat zie koop ik het misschien, maar ga meer om te kijken voor de lol


Barry K.
Ik heb met eaw gewerkt ole ole
wij krijgen ev oladiejee oladiejee

----------


## speakerfreak

hhm, blijf hetvreemd vinden<img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle>( en ik niet), produser, ijj hebt altijd geld genoeg, vorige keer ook `` ik zoek 2 subs rond de 2000 euro`` of zoiets was het, heb je zulk goed betaalt werk ofso, of heb je bank overvallen<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Frank, van drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## SWDJ

Ja, ook ik ga er naartoe, zoeken naar een aardig geluidssetje, beetje rondkijken... Lijkt me wel leuk. Als ik er niets vind, neem ik denk ik een setje JBL tr 225 of in die richting. 



> citaat:ik ga voor de 3e keer



Jij woont er toch naast?

is het een idee om een topic te maken wat iedereen van plan is te kopen en erna wat er gekocht is?

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## lightfreak

ik ga voor de derde keer naar de pa-markt

----------


## LJ Max

heb ik ff *geluk* ...

nouja, wat je geluk noemt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
kreeg daarstrax te horen dat ze maandag op gesprek komen voor folderwijk, als ik wordt aangenomen heb ik  nog ff wat extra geld voordat de beurs er is. Ach, niet dat ik zoveel meeneem, want ik heb laatst alles uitgegeven <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## William

ik ga ook... lijkt me leuk om een beetje rond te kijken.. kan ik ff kijken of er nog wat leuke parretjes liggen

 :Smile:

----------


## LSD

Heb ook wel zin om te komen...maar hangt er een beetje vanaf wanneer m'n vrouw zal bevallen, is ongeveer rond die datum

music is the dope

----------


## Jan-Peter

Beste mensen,

Als organisator van de PA-markt vind ik het leuk dat jullie dit topic geplaatst hebben.

Evenals vorig jaar zal ik weer een aantal tafeltjes op het cateringpleintje opsieren met een bordje "J&H Forum meeting 13.00 uur" zodat iedereen weet waar ze moeten zijn.

Als je ook nog leuke ervaringen hebt aan de PA-markt en je wilt die delen met andere bezoekers, schrijf dan ook eens in het gastenboek van de PA-markt op www.pa-markt.nl

Voor verdere vragen over de PA-markt kun je mailen naar
info@pa-markt.nl

----------


## nicovwijk

Hey!
Ik ga ook weer, beetje de traditie in ere houden, ik ben er elk jaar nog geweest...
We zoeken nog een truss, een mingle + switchpacks.
Dus daar gaan we voor, maar we komen toch elk jaar weer thuis met een hele hoop app.

Wel handig he Pim, als je er vlakbij woont, het is bij mij 7 min fietsen, maarja, ga toch maar met de auto, want een aantal meter truss mee op je fiets nemen is niet zo handig <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tot 29 maart!


Groeten Nico

----------


## djbirdie

ik wou vorig jaar al gaan maar toen is het er een beetje bij ingeschoten, ben wel van plan dit jaar te gaan

&gt;&gt;&gt; DJ Birdie

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Beste mensen,
> 
> Als organisator van de PA-markt vind ik het leuk dat jullie dit topic geplaatst hebben.
> 
> Evenals vorig jaar zal ik weer een aantal tafeltjes op het cateringpleintje opsieren met een bordje "J&H Forum meeting 13.00 uur" zodat iedereen weet waar ze moeten zijn.
> 
> Als je ook nog leuke ervaringen hebt aan de PA-markt en je wilt die delen met andere bezoekers, schrijf dan ook eens in het gastenboek van de PA-markt op www.pa-markt.nl
> 
> Voor verdere vragen over de PA-markt kun je mailen naar
> info@pa-markt.nl



Graag gedaan,



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Fritz

Ook ik ben van plan dit jaar weer te gaan! Weet nog niet wat ik ga kopen, in ieder geval wat kabels, wielen en Gaffa <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 



Fritz

----------


## John b

Heb de P.A. markt nog niet een keer overgeslagen, heb er zelf twee keer op een stand gestaan, en waarschijnlijk sta ik er dit jaar ook weer.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## beyma

ik ben er elk jaar weer bij,en zelfs drie jaar achter elkaar de eerste bezoeker geweest(kaartje 00001) <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
Ik neem me ook altijd voor om niet te veel geld uit te geven,maar ik sta altijd weer bij die pin automaat in houten....

martijn





> citaat:Als organisator van de PA-markt vind ik het leuk dat jullie dit topic geplaatst hebben



krijgen we nou korting?? <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## wes340

was het maar zo'n feest!
Dan ging ik ook eens kijken denk ik!
Maar is te ver weg voor mij enne ik ben al ergens anders voor aan het sparen!

WAT EEN LEUKE KINDEREN

 NOG EEN KOPJE KOFFIE

----------


## Jan-Peter

Kijk maar op de site

http://www.pa-markt.nl/kortingsbon.htm

en anders kun je altijd nog in de voorverkoop een kaartje kopen bij de deelnemende bedrijven of via internet en bankbetaling een kaartje kopen. Deze kaart en de beurswijzer wordt dan per post toegestuurd.

----------


## PHsound

Ik denk dat ik wel weer van de party zal zijn.
Staan er dit x ook wat stands met nieuwtjes en nieuwe app.?

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## pieterjan

haha de forum meeting vorig jaar !! op de pa-markt heb een kwartier bij dat bord gestaan maar niemand gezien. Dit jaar als er weer niemand is pak ik hem op en ga er mee in me handen staan mayby dat iemand me dan aanspreekt??

Maar ook ik ben er natuurlijk weer bij.

TOT DAN !!

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

----------


## Turboblauw

Wij zijn ook van de partij, in ieder geval me collega's wel, hoop dat ik dit jaar ook mee ga! 
en anders spring ik gewoon in de laadbak van de vrachtwagen<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

mzzl lars

----------


## BENjpt

Wanneer begint de voorverkoop?
Kan ik vast optijd in mn slaapzak voor het postkantoor liggen...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Be there!

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Jan-Peter

Je hoeft niet eens in je slaapzak te liggen bij het postkantoor...

Je kan terecht bij de deelnemers bij jou in de buurt:


http://www.pa-markt.nl/first-love.htm

http://www.pa-markt.nl/aed-rent.htm

Vraag bij de deelnemers naar de rode toegangskaarten !

En anders via de website van de PA-markt

http://www.pa-markt.nl/voorverkoop.htm

Zo nu kan je in bed blijven liggen en toch een kaartje bemachtigen.

----------


## LJ Max

waneer kan ik die 'rode' kaarten krijgen bij de dealer hierzo ?

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## Jan-Peter

Wie is je dealer hierzo ? Als hij geen deelnemer is aan de PA-markt heeft hij ook geen kaarten. Mocht hij ze wel willen, laat hem dan kontakt opnemen met onze organisatie.

Kijk gewoon even op de deelnemerslijst op de website
www.pa-markt.nl en kijk welk bedrijf er bij jou in de buurt zit.

Succes

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> Wie is je dealer hierzo ? Als hij geen deelnemer is aan de PA-markt heeft hij ook geen kaarten. Mocht hij ze wel willen, laat hem dan kontakt opnemen met onze organisatie.
> 
> Kijk gewoon even op de deelnemerslijst op de website
> www.pa-markt.nl en kijk welk bedrijf er bij jou in de buurt zit.
> 
> Succes




uhmmm ...

Laguna !

kun je daar de 'rode' kaarten NU al kopen ?
die 'rode' kaarten zijn toch gewoon entreebewijzen ?

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------


## Merijndj

Hallo Jan Peter,

Heb je al een idee hoe of waar (of welke tijd) we de forum-meeting zouden kunnen opzetten?

Jammer genoeg weet ik nog steeds niet of ik nu ga of niet.......



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Jan-Peter

Wat mij betreft kan en mag de forum-meeting op het horecaterras plaatsvinden.
Uiteraard is het ook mogelijk dat als er een "standhoudersplaats" over blijft deze als zodanig gekenmerkt wordt en/of ingericht.

In het eerste geval zal er een tijd afgesproken worden, idee = 13.00 uur ! In het tweede geval kan het op een meer informele manier en eigenlijk de hele dag door. Ik kan er dan een paar statafels neer zetten en uiteraard op de plattegrond bij de ingang kenbaar maken.

Als er iemand is die het initiatief wil uitwerken, kan ik daar mogelijkerwijs ondersteuning aan bieden. 

Volgende week heb ik een afspraak met de directie van J&H en zal dit verder ter sprake brengen.

P.S. Deze week alweer 4 nieuwe standhouders erbij en op de website gaan we al naar *22000* bezoekers !

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Even zijdelings

In het fotolicht forum gaat het momenteel over het vergelijken van diverse merken movingheads. 

Kunnen we dit ook niet meteen koppelen aan die PA Markt ? 

Ik heb begrepen dat Gerrit van Fairlight hieraan wil meewerken, kan volgende week eens informeren bij bijvoorbeeld 5 Star systems, nog meer mensen ideeen ?

cheers,

DeeJ

*<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>zohee pappie, die tafel van die meneer is echt wel groot<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

----------


## Jan-Peter

Wanneer deze bedrijven op basis van promotie met hun nieuwe materialen op de beurs aanwezig willen zijn kunnen zij kontakt met ons opnemen. Voor een mooie vergelijking zijn er nu nog enekel combinaties van stands te maken. Desgewenst kan dit ook (na overleg met de expo) in de naastgelegen zaal, welke dan helemaal of gedeeltelijk verduisterd kan worden.

Graag hierover reacties naar de  organisatie mailen en niet hier op het forum, omdat direkt kontakt zakelijk van belang is.

Jan-Peter

----------


## pieterjan

Jan-peter,

Er kan hier op het forum of in de chat toch over gepraat worden. Het is tenslotte nog maar een idee. ONTOPIC: Ik mag hope dat die rare man met die cowboy hoed er niet is ??

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

----------


## Merijndj

Gezien op andere forum topic op het licht forum:





> citaat: Eerder deze week is er in het foto-forum-licht ook al hevig gediscusseerd over de verschillende MH uitvoeringen.
> Daarbij is ook voorgesteld om een vergelijkingstest te doen op de PA-markt.
> 
> We hebben hieraan gehoor gegeven door een extra zaal te huren bij de PA-markt, waar 7 merken jun MH kunnen demonstreren. Verder zal er een truss worden gemonteerd waaraan verschillende gelijkwaardige MH's gemonteerd kunnen worden. In een test/demonstratie zullen de verschillende mogelijkheden bekeken worden.
> 
> Nightlife Magazine zal indien mogelijk (en onder voorbehoud) een testverslag opnemen in een volgende editie van het blad.
> 
> Wanneer er hier bedrijven dit lezen en interesse hebben, dan kunnen ze via de website http://www.pa-markt.nl zich aanmelden voor de stands MH-1 t/m 7.





groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## beyma

> citaat: man met die cowboy hoed



ik weet precies wie je bedoeld,van gezicht dan, en ook waarom je het vraagt.....
Hij heeft negens een vaste prijs voor, het is een soort veemarkt type, handje klap "wat geef je er voor?!!!" euhhhh, een geeltje? WEG WEZEN !!!!!!

----------


## Merijndj

Misschien is het leuk om alle idee-en hier ook (dus niet alleen in dat desbetreffende forum) te plaatsen, dat als iemand iets over de PA_MARKT zoekt dat die hier alles kan vinden.



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Dat "handjeklap" is net waar ik voor kom.
Zo wordt zakendoen gewoon leuk en kun je voor weinig nog wat scoren.

vorige PA markt 2 blueboxen voor 550 eurootjes en een dateq extensionboard voor iets van 15, met nog nieuwe alps faders erin, dan mag je niet klagen denk

daarvoor nog eens twee opti strobeflowers waarvan er nu nog maar 4 in dit land zijn.

Voor vaste prijzen ga ik wel naar de dealer.

----------


## pieterjan

Ik snap best niemand heeft vaste prijzen daar ging het ook niet om.
 Maar degene om wie het gaat heeft zich al per email gemeld.

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems

----------


## admin

Voor de liefhebber: 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/pa-markt/default.asp

----------


## Mathijs

Ik heb besloten ook maar te gaan. Even kijken of ik voor een prikkie multi kabels en dozen met kabels op de kop kan tikken. 

Kan ik goed gebruiken.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Voor de liefhebber: 
> 
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/pa-markt/default.asp



Ziet er goed uit,

Bedankt Admin<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>



Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## LJ Max

Ik heb al kaarten <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
heb ze later als gedacht, maar ik heb ze <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

.: Lightshock drive-in show :.

----------

